# You're my new yandere slime boyfriend( long RP starter)



## Julesfuller (Mar 5, 2020)

(Here's the role-play I want to do.)
( if you're not comfortable with it being gay then I can play a female character but you must play male)
I am a 26 year old man/woman. (If i am a guy ) I'm gay. I'm single. And I'm lonely as hell. I got out of a bad relationship more than once. Usually they ended fine. But this last one was different.

 Through a random turn of events my ex ended up in prison. Whether or not he committed the crime that he was accused of I don't know. All I know is that his time in The Slammer made him crack like an egg.

 He served his time and was let go. He tried to get back with me. But when I saw what he was like after being in prison for almost 5 years I decided to not go near him with a ten-foot stick. No more like a 10 mile stick.

 I tried to get the police to put a restraining order on him, but they just said you're wasting our time leave us alone We have better things to do than deal with your metal drama. Okay. Well, they didn't say exactly that but that was pretty much what they meant.

 So I was depressed lonely. And on edge I felt like any minute He would come out from behind the corner and attack me. I decided to do What absolutely Almost nobody my age would do in this situation. Buy things to decrease my stress level. 

At first I went to arts and crafts stores. But unfortunately nothing stuck out to me. I ended up buying some how to draw books. That show different ways of drawing Different things like characters for example Thinking maybe if anything I could bury myself In something I enjoy.

 I eventually went to another type of store. The type that you don't tell your parents you were in. Regardless of your age. I wasn't sure what I was thinking I would find. At first nothing stuck out to me that I didn't expect to find In a place like where I was. Until I found small canisters they reminded me of oversized cases of trading cards.

 They had different kinds. I didn't know what The difference between them was but the containers had different colored labels And each one smelled different. The funny thing was that The labels writing didn't match on some of them.

 I picked up a canister that had a label that said," For the man or woman that wants a man that's buff with big meat on his bones. Lemon lime tropical surprise"

 I turned the canister over and I saw a picture of what looked like a green man, but he was almost transparent. Not quite perfectly see through. But you could still almost see the scenery behind him in the picture. He had a huge belly and I mean huge. He had thick muscular arms that look like they were chiseled out of marble. And a thick muscular chest. 

Under the picture it said," warning read warning Before use of product." The box was sealed tight. I looked all over the box but there weren't any warnings on it. 

I took the Box up to the front counter. There was a man standing behind the counter. He wasn't. wearing a uniform. If it hadn't been for his reaction to me approaching the counter, I never would have guessed that he was a employee.

 He didn't say a word but he did change his posture. I could tell he was trying to look respectable But something about him at first glance made me in question this establishment as a whole. 

He had Long messy hair. And his clothes didn't look like they were anything. Worth bragging about. it was as if he was hired yesterday right off the street.

 Honestly, it looked like he was smoking something funny just a few minutes before I walked in. And just by the look in his eye. Although I could tell that he was focused. I didn't smell anything in the air. And he didn't look drunk. So I couldn't put my finger on it. 

I decided to ignore my brain for a little longer since I've already gone this far. I place the container on the counter. And the man picked it up.

 He looked at it from every angle. Then he smiled. I almost thought that He would have a tooth problem with how he was dressed. But it seemed to be the opposite. His teeth were whiter than I thought they'd be. I thought to myself something along the lines of. At least he's not looking like he took a hammer to his teeth. 

He finally spoke. " Never would have guessed somebody like you would be into a guy like this. Let me guess. You want to see the warnings?" He said. I nodded. He took another look at the Box then set it down. 

He ducked behind the counter for a minute. Then he reappeared with a small book in his hand. Nothing too big looked about the size of a PlayStation manual. I flipped through it really quick just to get a brief and guess on how long I'll be reading it only to find that the print is not only easy for me to read but it's larger than most books I know. they're putting a lot of emphasis on Every Last Detail. the book said," Warning!!! The product is highly dominant!!! The product is Extremely playful!!! the product Will treat almost everything as a game and have fun doing so!!! The product will want to do things with you regardless of circumstances, time of day or almost any other Factor!!! The product can activate Extreme farting and burping capabilities on command that can render many individuals unconscious with ease!!! The Product likes to play very rough for extremely long periods of time!!!the product is extremely protective!!! The product is Highly possessive!!! The product knows its own strength And how to use it!!! The product is Extremely intelligent!!! the product is Extremely strong!!! The product is Extremely fast!!! The product can multiply!!! The product can change size, weight, and density!!! The product has anal, navel, and cock vore capabilities!!!!!!!!!! The product has full and total absorption capabilities!!! The product can copy the memories of anything it absorbs!!! The product can shape-shift Making a perfect replica of anyone or anything!!! The product can reform anyting it absorbs at any time!!! The product can reform any living creature into any species of its desire real and fictional at any time!!! By absorbing the body of a living thing that has been recently deceased The product can Restore Life to that living thing!!! The product does not need to sleep or eat!!! The product can alter the memories of the living things it reforms!!! The product doesn't age!!! The product is edible!!! The Product can regenerate it's own physical form easily instantly creating unlimited amounts of edible slime!!! Contents of the product contain all the essential vitamins and nutrients that human would need and then some!!! Caution While the product is extremely healthy It is also fattening!!! The product will find extreme pleasure in becoming part of the user. As such the product will feed the user Any chance it gets!!! consumed Traces of the product will be sent throughout  the consumers body. The consumer will then be protected from many illnesses and some health problems From the inside. The product will gather  throughout the body in many different areas. Creating a thick layer of protection That will protect the consumers vital areas from any outward Force!!! The product can help with energy configuration in the body. As well as strengthen muscles. Extent of this ability is unknown!!! If consumer becomes in Mobile for any reason The products enter the consumers body completely and assist with Mobility. Reviews of products describe this as follows " When he went inside me. It was like pleasure that I've never felt. But it hurt. It didn't hurt for long though. And once he was in I was quite a bit larger. But it was like he was Lifting me. Now me and him are fully one. And I'm never going back To the way things were"!!! The product can not be truthfully killed!!! Use product at your own risk" I closed the book Once I was done reading it.

" I'll take it." I said The Man Behind the Counter explain that there was no refunds on this item Or any other in the store for that matter. I agree to those terms and bought the Box. I then asked if there was a way that I could leave discreetly without walking out the front door. The young man took me to the back exit.

 I went home And open the box. I saw Slime I touched it. And it appeared to move. As if the Slime was either growing. Or just expanding for no reason at all. It flowed out of the box. And it eventually turned. Into you. You were just like your picture. Handsome and huge in every way and all mine

( Roleplay starts here. If it's not clear. I'm looking for a yandere slime boyfriend character. With more than enough ability to easily kill. But not all out yandere right off the bat. Instead it would be something that's hinted at. That then gets more obvious over time. Until you finally wave the truth in my face. Have the character truthfully be what many would consider mentally Disturbed.) (my fetishes include farting, slob, facesitting, sitting on in general, non-fatal crushing, anal navel and cock Vore, if digested must be reformed unless the character's death is agreed upon, belly play, weight gain, muscle gain, foot play, pet play, licking Etc i also do scat if anyone wants to i have no problem with )


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 17, 2020)

I can't pull off yandere but extremely over protective, yes. And if it's alright could I not be fat? I've never had the chance to play as a slime person so I'm extremely interested. Of that's ok, and if you're ok with being female I'm game.


----------



## Julesfuller (Jan 8, 2021)

Jwolfan said:


> I can't pull off yandere but extremely over protective, yes. And if it's alright could I not be fat? I've never had the chance to play as a slime person so I'm extremely interested. Of that's ok, and if you're ok with being female I'm game.


I am sorry that I have taken so long to respond to you I very rarely come on this site I'd love to role-play with you
Overprotective an abscessed is kind of what I was going for in the terms of Yandere Level If you don't want to go any further than that it's fine As for being fat your character can shape-shift to look anyway he wants He's just fat by default Unless you want and to make it that he's not fat that's fine with me too I just put it that way because I like characters with big bellies and strong muscles I would have replied sooner but I had no idea that this response ever was given something is wrong with my email I guess
jules#1542  <- Discord


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 10, 2021)

Still looking for this


----------



## Julesfuller (May 4, 2022)

I'm still looking for this one if anyone is interested I recently fixed my problem with my email I think it shouldn't be a problem anymore I could be wrong


----------

